# Insomnia and Weightlifting



## Moze (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm 40, and have been weightlifting on and off since high school.  Around the age of 18, I started having severe insomnia.  I went to doctors, and with medicine, I was cured for a number of years.  The insomnia crept back into my life around the age of 30.  Since then, I have tried magnesium and vitamin B6, homeopathic remedies, and over the counter sleep medicine. I've found that taking casein protein at night helps a little.

My family life is fantastic, and I work with great people, and make decent money.  However I feel I'm deeply unsatisfied with my career, partly because it is not a career I chose, but one that paid the bills.  Changing careers at this age, with so many bills, doesn't seem wise.  I think this is the real reason for my insomnia.

I continually try to start a weightlifting routine, and then get derailed by insomnia.

Last January, I started a routine that I stuck with for 6 months.  I lost 26 pounds, and even gained a little strength.  I was proud of that.  During that period, I struggled with severe insomnia as well.  Let me be a little more clear about the insomnia frequency: 3 to 5 nights a week, I fall asleep quickly at around 10:00 p.m, only to wake up at 3:00 a.m. and never go back to sleep. That's 3 hours a night missed, for 3-5 nights per week, which amounts to 9-15 hours of sleep missed every week! 

Then I work all day and try to lift in the evening, which seems futile, because I doubt I'm building much muscle on so little sleep.  And I really feel depressed except for the period after lifting, when I feel the endorphins kicking in.  I love lifting weights, yet I'm thinking of stopping the lifting completely, until I've slept 7-8 hours  every night, for a couple of months straight.  I sincerely hope to hear your thoughts on this matter, for my days are very difficult to live through.

Thanks.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmm maybe you can do a 2 or 3 day a week full body routine? So on your days that you get enough sleep you can lift. And the days you don't get enough sleep you can prolly just make it a cardio day or something. did you ever try that since this only happens a couple nights a week?


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 24, 2010)

Lifting to get big is not what I do at 46. I started lifting again to heal recent years of back problems. Getting big was a side product. In my situation the extra 40lbs equals snoring that keeps my wife awake. She in turn wakes me up and says, "Lay on your stomach or your side!" That disrupts my sleep. That's nothing now that I here how you feel. 

I had a sense that I needed to take control of my problem and I did. I have a demanding life but I make myself go to the gym. It's hard until about 20 minutes into the workout. I always feel great after I go. When I don't I feel like I let myself down. I don't like that feeling so I make myself go.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 25, 2010)

I struggle with insomnia also.  So does Kelju, another member of this forum.  I have been on Ambien for 6 months now.  It works great to help me get a good nights sleep.  After about 3 months of ambien I noticed I was getting really depressed.  Was this Ambien?  Or was it that my whole life has changed so much, i.e, Had a kid, got married.  Either way I kept working out through it.  Working out really has helped me get back to loving something again.  It seems like you may have a form of depression or anxiety.  Maybe go see a doctor.  Although they will probably just put you on some anti-depressant.  I read a good book about learning to sleep again.  It's called "desperately seeking snoozing".  It was written buy a guy who struggled with sever insomnia for 10 years.  He is now able to sleep again.  Also remember, 8 hours of sleep is a general number.  A lot of people can function just fine with 6 hours of sleep.  You just have to find what works for you.  Good luck!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

I ran into this a few years back. Actually, my case involved symptoms more resembling restless leg syndrome (which I don't think should qualify as a medical condition)...just a general "antsy" feeling that would keep me awake for an extra hour each night. I found that 5-HTP helped a great deal.


5-Hydroxytryptophan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good luck.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 25, 2010)

*Insomnia*

Friend-

Work out hard and give it all you got. Try lifting in the morning HARD. Circuit training work best for me. If you can't sleep at night, maybe your not training hard enough.  Im 32 years old and when I train/lift/workout I ive it my all so when I go to bed I night...my ass is worn out!!! There is no pillow left unturned for me. I hope this gived some insight.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 25, 2010)

Working a near full time job since HS, and currently during the same while attending full-time college, I have had problems with insomnia off and on for years. 

A featherbed comforter, a turbo fan, and an endless supply of GABA has been my ticket for quite a while now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2010)

What time are you working out?


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

Moze said:


> I'm 40
> 
> ...However I feel I'm deeply unsatisfied with my career, partly because it is not a career I chose, but one that paid the bills.  Changing careers at this age, with so many bills, doesn't seem wise.  I think this is the real reason for my insomnia.
> 
> ...



Okay, so I scanned through this too quickly. I now change my diagnosis to very *low-grade* depression that could be attributed to both typical clinical/internal and external stressors (dissatisfaction, work stress, general self actualization stuff) and resulting fatigue that is both a symptom and a contributor....everything compounds on itself. Been there, done that. 
Take a break, let yourself off the hook...tweak your diet, and change your job. Yes, this sounds rediculous, the market is unstable, but isn't your well-being worth the gamble? Not sure how spiritual of a person you might be, but you may want to tap into that area, whether through church, meditation, walking through the woods talking to trees...whatever helps you focus and relax, lol. Hang in!


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

cc-10 said:


> hmmm maybe you can do a 2 or 3 day a week full body routine? So on your days that you get enough sleep you can lift. And the days you don't get enough sleep you can prolly just make it a cardio day or something. did you ever try that since this only happens a couple nights a week?




Thanks for the tip CC!


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> I struggle with insomnia also.  So does Kelju, another member of this forum.  I have been on Ambien for 6 months now.  It works great to help me get a good nights sleep.  After about 3 months of ambien I noticed I was getting really depressed.  Was this Ambien?  Or was it that my whole life has changed so much, i.e, Had a kid, got married.  Either way I kept working out through it.  Working out really has helped me get back to loving something again.  It seems like you may have a form of depression or anxiety.  Maybe go see a doctor.  Although they will probably just put you on some anti-depressant.  I read a good book about learning to sleep again.  It's called "desperately seeking snoozing".  It was written buy a guy who struggled with sever insomnia for 10 years.  He is now able to sleep again.  Also remember, 8 hours of sleep is a general number.  A lot of people can function just fine with 6 hours of sleep.  You just have to find what works for you.  Good luck!



I will definitely check the book out.  Maybe I will try the Ambien as well.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Friend-
> 
> Work out hard and give it all you got. Try lifting in the morning HARD. Circuit training work best for me. If you can't sleep at night, maybe your not training hard enough.  Im 32 years old and when I train/lift/workout I ive it my all so when I go to bed I night...my ass is worn out!!! There is no pillow left unturned for me. I hope this gived some insight.



Ok.  I will kick it up a notch.  We bought an Alaskan malamute puppy a few months ago, so now I am walking/running with him too.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Working a near full time job since HS, and currently during the same while attending full-time college, I have had problems with insomnia off and on for years.
> 
> A featherbed comforter, a turbo fan, and an endless supply of GABA has been my ticket for quite a while now.



This is the first I've heard about Gaba.  I will start eating more complex carbs, that are known to boost Gaba levels, and maybe I will start taking L-theanine.  Increadible.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What time are you working out?



Well my job is 7:00 a.m. to 3:30 M-F.  I'm a finish carpenter.  So I always work out at about 4:30 p.m.  I walk the dog in the morning before work at 5:45 a.m., so there  really isn't anytime for the weights in the morning.  I suppose I could work out before the walk, but the gym isn't open that early, and my free weights at home would be too loud.  Besides, I really should be sleeping at that time.  It is unrealistic too go to bed earlier; I have 2 children.

I thought about the fact that working out in the late afternoon could be contributing to the Insomnia, but I never have trouble _falling asleep_.  It is always the early wake up variety.  I'm pretty sure this is a psychological problem as opposed to a physical problem.  I appreciate your thought.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so I scanned through this too quickly. I now change my diagnosis to very *low-grade* depression that could be attributed to both typical clinical/internal and external stressors (dissatisfaction, work stress, general self actualization stuff) and resulting fatigue that is both a symptom and a contributor....everything compounds on itself. Been there, done that.
> Take a break, let yourself off the hook...tweak your diet, and change your job. Yes, this sounds rediculous, the market is unstable, but isn't your well-being worth the gamble? Not sure how spiritual of a person you might be, but you may want to tap into that area, whether through church, meditation, walking through the woods talking to trees...whatever helps you focus and relax, lol. Hang in!




I am halfway done with a computer science degree, yet I haven't been in college since 2001.  I fear if I go back and get the degree, I will have spent all that time studying, and not spending time with the kids, and I will finish the degree and really make about the same amount of money, as I do right now.  But I have obsessed about this very idea, for the last decade.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for taking the time to reply.  It's fantastic hearing your suggestions, and I'm going to try them all.  Just when I thought I had tried every angle, I now have learned new strategies from you.

Thanks again


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so I scanned through this too quickly. I now change my diagnosis to very *low-grade* depression that could be attributed to both typical clinical/internal and external stressors (dissatisfaction, work stress, general self actualization stuff) and resulting fatigue that is both a symptom and a contributor....everything compounds on itself. Been there, done that.
> Take a break, let yourself off the hook...tweak your diet, and change your job. Yes, this sounds rediculous, the market is unstable, but isn't your well-being worth the gamble? Not sure how spiritual of a person you might be, but you may want to tap into that area, whether through church, meditation, walking through the woods talking to trees...whatever helps you focus and relax, lol. Hang in!


 
is there anything OTC that can help with this so called low-grade depression?  I actually probably do suffer from this, as I can get pretty depressed about my life sometimes.  Now bear in mind, I was a successful network administrator who gave up my career to be a stay at home dad as my wife happened to make more $$$ than I did and we didn't want to go the day care route.  Well, let me tell you, raising kids at home is the most thankless, annoying, boring, mundane, crazy, stressful, etc, etc, job you can do (of course awesomely satisfying, gratifying, and amazing at the same time), but just the day to day grind of changing shit diapers, llistening to crying and whining and yelling every single day, being somewhat trapped in your own house, can really get to you.  there are times I really need to get away and I can't, and that makes things worse, but I don't want to change the subject here.

I was illustrating that I probably do suffer from some form of depression, especially with this winter and not being able to go outside with the kids.

So, does anything work for this?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2010)

I struggled with Insomnie since me early teens. For the majority of my life I was sleep deprived which aggravates the issues which caused the insomnia in the first place. This can turn into the snowball from hell if you don't seek treatment. 

The neurochemicals that control your sleep are only replenished while you sleep. It has to be healthy non-interrupted sleep. 

Do you have health insurance? If you do, go have a sleep study done, and get on a drug that works. It can change your life. 

I waited way to damn long before seeking out a neurologist. I have been on the same drug at the same dosage for more then 3 years now. I get a full 8 hours restful sleep everyday. The impact has been tremendous. 

If you get on a drug that doesn't work well enough for your satisfaction, try another. I tried 4 or 5 before finding the one that works. Now I could kick myself in the ass for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I struggled with Insomnie since me early teens. For the majority of my life I was sleep deprived which aggravates the issues which caused the insomnia in the first place. This can turn into the snowball from hell if you don't seek treatment.
> 
> The neurochemicals that control your sleep are only replenished while you sleep. It has to be healthy non-interrupted sleep.
> 
> ...


 
so a neurologist would do the sleep study?  go straight to a neurologist and leave out the primary care physician if possible?

i remember the last time I complained to my primary care doc about trouble sleeping, he gave me a 30 day supply of ambien and prescribed lexipro to me.  WTF?  I took that stuff for 2 days and stopped because it gave me excruciating headaches.  I would love to have some good sleep meds right about now, I can't even tell you the last time I got 4, 5, or 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep, let alone 8.  Of course, you don't have kids, so you have the luxury of getting uninterrupted sleep, but truth be told, they don't bother us every night, so even if I could get 3 out of 7 nights a week of solid 8 hour sleep, I am sure my life would be totally different.  I am positive all of my irriatable behavior is due to lack of sleep.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I struggled with Insomnie since me early teens. For the majority of my life I was sleep deprived which aggravates the issues which caused the insomnia in the first place. This can turn into the snowball from hell if you don't seek treatment.
> 
> The neurochemicals that control your sleep are only replenished while you sleep. It has to be healthy non-interrupted sleep.
> 
> ...



I went to the sleep center, to see about doing the overnight test, and even with insurance, it is 1000.00. I just didn't feel I could spend that much.  But now with so much work missed....I guess it is worth it.  Thanks Kelju.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

By the way, I've been up since 2:00 a.m. this morning.  A total of 3 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

Moze said:


> I am halfway done with a computer science degree, yet I haven't been in college since 2001.  I fear if I go back and get the degree, I will have spent all that time studying, and not spending time with the kids, and I will finish the degree and really make about the same amount of money, as I do right now.  But I have obsessed about this very idea, for the last decade.



I know _exactly_ where you're coming from. I've spent the last six years operating my business, a good bit of the time without any sort of paycheck, and often wish I could get back some of the time I missed with my son. However, even with all of the troublesome stuff I've dealt with, I still think it's still important to consider the benefits of going after long term goals. Besides, kids are impressively understanding in the long run. 
I think a lot of the "what if" and "why didn't I" and "what the heck am I doing" stuff is just a natural part of being no-longer in one's twenties, and having the wisdom to question one's motivation....not such a bad thing, really. Just cut yourself some slack...if working out helps, go for it. If you need a break, take it.


----------



## Moze (Jan 25, 2010)

I just checked with the sleep clinic that I live near, and with a ppo 40, the cost is 1300.00, and the insurance pays up to 80% of that.  But I still have to pay a 250.00 deductable.  Initial consultation is 300.00, which they apply to the deductable.  So I'm looking at 250.00 + 260.00 (the supposed amount insurance doesn't cover) at best.  So 510.00...not as bad as I remember.. I just made the appointment.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> is there anything OTC that can help with this so called low-grade depression?  I actually probably do suffer from this, as I can get pretty depressed about my life sometimes.  Now bear in mind, I was a successful network administrator who gave up my career to be a stay at home dad as my wife happened to make more $$$ than I did and we didn't want to go the day care route.  Well, let me tell you, raising kids at home is the most thankless, annoying, boring, mundane, crazy, stressful, etc, etc, job you can do (of course awesomely satisfying, gratifying, and amazing at the same time), but just the day to day grind of changing shit diapers, llistening to crying and whining and yelling every single day, being somewhat trapped in your own house, can really get to you.  there are times I really need to get away and I can't, and that makes things worse, but I don't want to change the subject here.
> 
> I was illustrating that I probably do suffer from some form of depression, especially with this winter and not being able to go outside with the kids.
> 
> So, does anything work for this?



Honestly, Dude, you aren't depressed....your *worn out*, lol!  Seriously, if you think you suffer from more than exhaustion, and have any of the typical symptoms of clinical depression (not to be confused with just feeling down or fatigued) then I would recommend that you talk to your Doc. I'm a firm believer that many things can be remedied with a healthy diet and exercise, and even something along spiritual lines....but sometimes folks might need additional help. Good luck....you'll make it.


----------



## wandadoom (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Moze

 Its been a while since this post but I came across it while trying to solve what the hell is happening to me.
 what you describe is exactly what is happening to me word for word.was wondering if you ever did discover the cause.
 Any help would be appreciated, as im going insane GRRRrrrrrrr 

REGARDS


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 26, 2014)

I've had insomnia since I was nine--I treat it with lifting.

There is plenty of evidence that adequate daily exercise supports healthful circadian rhythms, but you should definitely avoid exercise within 2 hours of bedtime.

Do you drink caffeine? If so, stop. 

I feel you are psyching yourself out--lifting weights is not "pointless" if you don't get enough sleep...it is not as though the muscle fibers with not respond at all, and exercise is such a powerful anxiolytic and antidepressant.

Get your butt in the gym, as early as you can. Rain or shine, sleep or no sleep...give it at least six weeks of consistency and reevaluate.

If you're still struggling, see a doctor about an SSRI. Depression is paralyzing, and you are clearly depressed. Studies have consistently shown that regular exercise works as well as antidepressant drugs, but if you can't work up the motivation to stick to your program, then you need the push.

Zoloft works really well for lots of people.

Best of luck!


----------



## gds92115 (May 21, 2014)

thank god for ambien.  I take 1/2 tab every night.  I don't get perfect night sleep but way better than without it. .


----------



## Big Puppy (May 22, 2014)

gds92115 said:


> thank god for ambien.  I take 1/2 tab every night.  I don't get perfect night sleep but way better than without it. .



Don't stay on that very long. Very habit forming.  Next thing you know you'll be popping two to get 3 hours of sleep


----------



## Captain_Napalm (May 25, 2014)

You mention you lift in the evening, ever consider trying to train in the morning? This may be good for you as you are up extremely early anyway.  In some, lifting later in the day may actually cause or contribute to sleeping problems or falling asleep issues.  Also, by training early morning you are tiring yourself out that extra bit early in the day which may make you more eager to go to sleep and stay asleep.


----------



## raysd21 (May 26, 2014)

> Also remember, 8 hours of sleep is a general number.  A lot of people can function just fine with 6 hours of sleep.  You just have to find what works for you.  Good luck!



Maybe one night a long, long time ago, in a bedroom far removed from teh present reality.  He fell asleep "snoozing" while listening to Arnold Schwarzeneggers' famous motivational speech.  And when it got to the part where it said to "sleep faster" his subconscious listened and adapted.  Uncontrollable now he finds himself tossing and turning at night with no recollection of teh seed responsible for the plant that has now sprouted out of control and blocks the window, back to a decent nights rest?  Oh the horror!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 26, 2014)

Though the subject of the post may be relevant, it is a four year old thread...
Insomnia happens for all sorts of reasons...trying to diagnose and treat it in an online forum is not a good idea...see a doctor.


----------



## Big Wave Gabe (Jun 3, 2014)

ZMA helped a ton with my insomnia.  Also, I make sure that I don't train after 6 pm or so or else I have a hard time falling asleep.  Not taking ZMA any more, but supp with individual zinc and magnesium (so basically ZMA but without the B vit).  gives the same effect to help fall and stay asleep, but I don't feel as groggy in the morning.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 3, 2014)

I can only speak for myself.

When I lift / weight hard I sleep much better and sounder.


----------

